# Poll:Mozart's greatest symphony



## DaDirkNL

I chose the (in my opinion) best 9 symphonies of Mozart.
It's up to you to choose the best!


----------



## Vesteralen

I really try to stay away from any "greatest" or "best" questions. I have no idea how to tell if something is the greatest. But, I love the 39th so much, I'm going to pretend the poll said "favorite".


----------



## DaDirkNL

I guess that's kind of what I meant.


----------



## joen_cph

Can´t choose. Even 35 is one of my favourites - so 35, 36, 38-41 ...


----------



## StevenOBrien

1. 40
2. 41
3. 29
4. 39
5. 38
6. 25
7. 36
8. 35
9. 31


----------



## Art Rock

Assuming you mean favourite by the shady term greatest: 41. That said, I prefer the later Haydn symphonies (and certainly many romantic symphonies).


----------



## DaDirkNL

Ah yes, Haydn's 94-104 are brilliant.


----------



## Kieran

#41 for me. Everything about it. I have questions about many things in life, but not the *Jupiter*. Every movement in it is just so right that it's incredible... :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

My favourite is #40 by a fair distance.


----------



## Ondine

The most popular are always 40 & 41; often 39. But for me the best one is 'Prague' by far.


----------



## DaDirkNL

We share the same opinion, 38 is overshadowed by the 3 last ones.


----------



## Kieran

DaDirkNL said:


> We share the same opinion, 38 is overshadowed by the 3 last ones.


Well that's true, and I'd agree it's unfair. Similarly, in the last 3 a pecking order is established that suggests the _*Jupiter *_is the summation of the classical symphony. And most likely, it is! But even this assessment is based upon the mute suggestion that the other two symphs composed in that _incroyable _3 month splurge were mere groundwork for the 41st, which can't possibly be true...


----------



## Celloman

#40 does it for me. Of course, they're all good.

_De-ya dum, de-ya dum, de-ya dah-dah. De-ya dum, etc._

Pretty catchy.


----------



## bellbottom

Zzzzzz errr...what! Oh in my view the prague symphony is also featured in the amadeus movie as a theme!
While all the other symphonies are decent music! I still like symphony no.29 a lot than others even if they are better! I also like mozart symphony number 31, kingsly music!






Herr Mozart King of Music


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran can tell us what happened to 37.


----------



## Kieran

Vaneyes said:


> Kieran can tell us what happened to 37.


It was a symphony by M. Haydn that was wrongly classified as one of Wolfie's... :tiphat:


----------



## Ondine

Kieran said:


> It was a symphony by M. Haydn that was wrongly classified as one of Wolfie's... :tiphat:


Oh I see. Something is learned every day. Thanks Kieran.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Kieran said:


> It was a symphony by M. Haydn that was wrongly classified as one of Wolfie's... :tiphat:


Ditto #2 and #3, I believe. :tiphat:


----------



## DaDirkNL

Yup. 2&3 were probably written by Leopold Mozart.


----------



## Schumann

Symphony #6 In F, K 43
Symphony #15 In G, K 124 
Symphony #25 In G Minor, K 183
Symphony #29 In A, K 201
Symphony #35 In D, K 385, "Haffner"
Symphony #36 In C, K 425, "Linz"
Symphony #39 In E Flat, K 543
Symphony #40 In G Minor, K 550
Symphony #41 In C, K 551, "Jupiter"


----------



## DaDirkNL

Schumann said:


> Symphony #6 In F, K 43
> Symphony #15 In G, K 124
> Symphony #25 In G Minor, K 183
> Symphony #29 In A, K 201
> Symphony #35 In D, K 385, "Haffner"
> Symphony #36 In C, K 425, "Linz"
> Symphony #39 In E Flat, K 543
> Symphony #40 In G Minor, K 550
> Symphony #41 In C, K 551, "Jupiter"


No Prague?....................................


----------



## bellbottom

Listening to Herr Mozart various symphonies starts with a low rhythm, then finds a variation scale, then suddenlly the bajas, stop gap into a luring theme and then theres a continuation...! So listening to some symphonies gives me exhilaration in my viens which then stems to my heart giving me heavy breathing unnatural than listening to other pop music! So herr mozart must had been a mind like a psychology puting into play into his music so as to enthral the listeners ears mind!!!


----------



## StevenOBrien

Kieran said:


> It was a symphony by M. Haydn that was wrongly classified as one of Wolfie's... :tiphat:


Well in fairness, it was wrongly classified because Mozart wrote a separate slow introduction to that symphony for a performance in Vienna(?). People thought the original manuscript in Mozart's hand for the rest of the symphony was lost or something and didn't discover it was a Michael Haydn work until a while afterwards.

It wasn't like they just baselessly decided it was a Mozart work or anything.


----------

